# Saga



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Swedish Lloyd's *SAGA* (66/8000) sailing from Tilbury in the late 1960's


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Bob S said:


> Swedish Lloyd's *SAGA* (66/8000) sailing from Tilbury in the late 1960's


Nice to see her as originally built.She was probably a big ferry in her day.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Look out! The Saga which became the Olau Finn relinquished the name Saga to her sistership Svea, taking the name onwards from 1972 to 1978.
The first Saga was scrapped in 2003 after being burnt out. (p12 Ships Monthly July 2003)


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

david smith said:


> Look out! The Saga which became the Olau Finn relinquished the name Saga to her sistership Svea, taking the name onwards from 1972 to 1978.
> The first Saga was scrapped in 2003 after being burnt out. (p12 Ships Monthly July 2003)


The most striking difference between the two was that the Svea had a "wing" on the funnel, the Saga did not. Both were built with two cranes on the foredeck, but these were removed later whilst in service with Swedish Lloyd.


----------

